# Grease Trap Location



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am working on 3 story cultural center with a three compartment sink in the kitchen on the first floor and it requires a grease trap, so my boss tells me that there is not enough room to put it in the kitchen, so we are going to put it in the mechanical room in the basement. Well the mechanical room in the basement is 60' away , so we run 60' of 3" pvc from the three compartment sink to the mechanical room, drop down 10' , tie into the grease trap and the outlet ties into a sewage ejector crock which pumps the sewage up to the sewer. Well to me it seems like the grease would just build up in the line , but there is no codes against it in the michigan plumbing code that i could find, and the inspector was fine with it. Its not the way i would personally want to do it, but i just do as the boss says. What do you guys think??


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Total build-up problem.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Keep the jetter man on speed dial.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

did your boss size the unit w/ a 2 minute drain instead of one minute. you can get more out of the same size grease trap. they just have to clean it out more often.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh grease traps. Man do I have stories about those......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That installation sounds like total job security for a jetting crew!:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

thats just about the reply i figured hahaha


----------

